# Post your funny videos



## Chris Blount

Lately while surfing the net I have found some really funny videos. If you find something you think is funny, post a link here. Please try to keep it light and tasteful.

I will start things off with this one. More to come.

http://www.nothingtoxic.com/media/1129960800/Waterbed_Prank


----------



## FTA Michael

Found this at http://www.newsfromme.com/

Ten Things I Hate About Commandments

Is it possible to repackage The Ten Commandments (Charlton Heston) into a preview for a teen comedy? Yes!


----------



## Chris Blount

No funny but interesting:

http://www.nothingtoxic.com/media/1138950000/Dragon_Illusion


----------



## Chris Blount

Check out this one. Seems like we have all gone through this at one time or another:

http://www.nothingtoxic.com/uploads/a4f4854cc17e4c6dd5213926e711e7ab.wmv


----------



## Laverne

Yet another reminder of how glad I am that I never got AOL.


----------



## Chris Blount

Haven't you always wanted to do this? Silly man but still funny. 

http://www.nothingtoxic.com/uploads/a0b022a099386e4723188a99f106e7e1.wmv


----------



## ntexasdude

Meanwhile somebody made off with the camera.


----------



## Nick

For those of you with two left feet, here's a rafter-rockin', mother-shockin' full-figured
mama called Cindy who, lucky for you, has two or three (or four) of everything. 

http://www.shocku.com/videos/index.php?v=1036&r=ins&o=mobi&beg=

Do not view unless you know how to use a sack of flour. :lol:

:grin:


----------



## Chris Blount

This guy is incredible! 6 shots, reload, and 6 more shots in 2.99 seconds!

http://www.nothingtoxic.com/media/1153740182/The_Fastest_Shooter_in_the_Land


----------



## DCSholtis

Here ya go...Enjoy!!

http://www.screenhead.com/funny/pat_...ed_n_horny.wma

Pat O'Brien Scandal phone calls from a few years ago....


----------



## DonLandis

http://fun.from.berdyczow.org/2004-05-26/posmeraj-goscia-w-nos.swf

Figure out how this was done.


----------



## Chris Blount

DonLandis said:


> http://fun.from.berdyczow.org/2004-05-26/posmeraj-goscia-w-nos.swf
> 
> Figure out how this was done.


That is cool!


----------



## Nick

Gay Soccer Ref -- should have been a ballet dancer.


Funny!


----------



## Bogy

Nick said:


> Gay Soccer Ref -- should have been a ballet dancer.
> 
> 
> Funny!


This guy could actually make soccer entertaining to watch.


----------



## Nick

Very funny, unless you're this guy.


----------



## dartonviper

This is good.
http://i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=8240


----------



## dartonviper

For all you Football fans!
http://www.holylemon.com/HarshTackles.html


----------



## JM Anthony

Bogy said:


> This guy could actually make soccer entertaining to watch.


I don't care if he swings from the left or right side of the plate, this dude is seriously short a few cards from a full deck.

John


----------



## Steve Mehs

Great kick down below to terrestrial radio and the idiotic TV commercials they put on and limited playlists.


----------



## ntexasdude

Steve Mehs said:


> Great kick down below to terrestrial radio and the idiotic TV commercials they put on and limited playlists.


Wow, is that real? What city?:smoking:


----------



## Steve Mehs

It from every radio market Clear Channel owns.


----------



## Nick

This very important video should be seen by all men!





 (09:56)


----------



## Nick

Not me, silly, the video!


----------



## ultranet

very funny videos....:hurah:  :lol:


----------



## DjCalvin

Hand the keys to a kid.


----------



## Chris Blount

I thought this was good. Rumsfeld getting silly.


----------



## Richard King

And people say he has no sense of humor.  :lol:


----------



## Chris Blount

This video has made a big splash this week. It was on Saturday Night Live last Saturday:


----------



## Nick




----------



## Nick

This is still one of my faves - I almost fall out of my chair laughing every time.

Hilarious! :lol:

http://www.squirtsplace.com/wmv/Grannie.wmv

(Double-click to view full-screen.)


----------



## Nick

I'm on a roll...or a bun. 

http://www.squirtsplace.com/wmv/SlippinnSlidin.wmv

I was taught never to laugh at the misfortune of others, but watching this clip, I just can't help myself! :lol:


----------



## Chris Blount




----------



## DRod

http://www.derrich.com/2007/01/03/the-effects-of-drugs-and-alcohol-on-spiders/


----------



## DRod

http://www.derrich.com/2007/01/07/who-you-callin-bunny/


----------



## Chris Blount

This is great! Don't miss this one:


----------



## JmC

I came across this the other day.

http://www.callcentermovie.com/


----------



## Nick

JmC said:


> I came across this the other day.
> 
> http://www.callcentermovie.com/


Aha! I knew it! :grrr: Very funny! :lol:


----------



## DRod

Yuck! Yuck! Yuck! Yuck!
http://www.derrich.com/2007/01/12/best-laugh-you-decide/


----------



## Chris Blount

DRod said:


> Yuck! Yuck! Yuck! Yuck!
> http://www.derrich.com/2007/01/12/best-laugh-you-decide/


Good one!


----------



## DRod

Tim Hardaway gets a piece of George Takei's (Sulu) mind...
http://www.derrich.com/2007/02/23/george-sulu-takei-tells-tim-hardaway-how-he-really-feels-video/


----------



## DRod

http://www.derrich.com/2007/03/09/dont-leave-your-cell-phone-lying-around


----------



## Nick

Subtitles? I don't need no stinkin' subtitles!

http://s165.photobucket.com/albums/...action=view&current=news_report_from_iraq.flv


----------



## DRod

This 3-year-old will kick your "ask"!
http://www.derrich.com/2007/03/22/got-monsters-ask-a-3-year-old-for-advice


----------



## Nick

Racy, perhaps, but not raunchy!

Enjoy 

http://www.sigbjorn.org/funstuff/movies/G-String.wmv


----------



## machavez00

dartonviper said:


> For all you Football fans!
> http://www.holylemon.com/HarshTackles.html


OUCH!


----------



## Steve Mehs

I wouldn't dream of watching Current, but I was watching Red Eye on Fox News last night, and accidently hit the Channel Down Button on the remote and caught something not half bad. The mockery of YouTube and MySpace. I love it! Catchy tune too.

Viral Superstar


----------



## JmC

If you have driven through Dayton, OH on I-75 you have most likely seen this large 60+ foot statue.










This is a song by Heywood Banks about same.


----------



## DRod

Sopranos Meets The Safari
http://www.derrich.com/2007/05/23/gangs-of-the-safari


----------



## Nick

http://www.bangedup.com/archives/salmon.asf


----------



## Richard King

Darwin Awards.


----------



## Richard King

Darwin awards for cats...


----------



## machavez00

weird
http://video.yahoo.com/video/play?vid=687851&fr=&cache=1


----------



## Shadow

How would you like this installer to come knocking on your door?


----------



## caspertodd

Wrong Christmas present...

http://www.jumpcut.com/view?id=8DB480DA5F9911DBA8C9961586523BC9


----------



## machavez00

Here are a couple I did featuring my dogs


----------



## Phil T

Following the fire at KREX TV in Grand Junction, my daughter told me about their weatherman, Mark Mathis, who made quite a splash in Charlotte before getting fired and showing up in Grand Junction.






Click on any of the other videos for a good laugh.

I hope he stays on and they get the station rebuilt soon.


----------



## audiomaster

Chris Blount said:


> This guy is incredible! 6 shots, reload, and 6 more shots in 2.99 seconds!,,
> 
> Yeah, that's what we need for the AOL guy!!


----------



## audiomaster

Phil T said:


> Following the fire at KREX TV in Grand Junction, my daughter told me about their weatherman, Mark Mathis, who made quite a splash in Charlotte before getting fired and showing up in Grand Junction.
> 
> Yes thank God!
> We had had enough! Especially when he gave the forcast as "Dark all night, Lightning up toward morning!"


----------



## B Newt

http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff124/Boozerunner/scottishbarstool.jpg


----------



## Nick

http://f.sittler.free.fr/Videos/4idiots1CF.wmv


----------



## Nick

Are you bored out of your freakin' skull? :bang

Click right here and you will be LYAO for hours and hours! :lol:

Guaranteed! :thats:

(Approved by Moms everywhere -- well, maybe not _every_where. :whatdidid)


----------



## Draconis

I'm sitting here at work, not enough time to get a caffine boost on the way in. Z-monsters hanging off my eyelids.

Perhaps one of these will wake me up.

Powerthirst





Powerthirst 2: Re-Domination


----------



## Phil T

You won't get this out of your head the rest of the day!

http://www.gummibar.net/


----------



## Chris Blount

Phil T said:


> You won't get this out of your head the rest of the day!
> 
> http://www.gummibar.net/


Thanks. I appreciate that. :nono:

It is quite a catchy tune.


----------



## Draconis

Phil T said:


> You won't get this out of your head the rest of the day!
> 
> http://www.gummibar.net/


Evil... EVIL!!! !Devil_lol

It's almost as evil as this tune.


----------



## Chris Blount

This is the still the worst one in my experience:


----------



## Phil T

These always stick with you too.


----------



## Draconis

If we are going for the classics


----------



## Richard King

I haven't seen the whole "Who's on first" routine in years. :lol:
Here's a great musician for you all to enjoy:


----------



## Draconis

Here is an interesting one.


----------



## Steve Mehs

A tribute to the 2007-2008 New England Patriots.


----------



## machavez00

Ratara said:


> If we are going for the classics


Best twist on who's on first

woodstock slappy


----------



## Richard King

machavez00 said:


> Best twist on who's on first
> 
> woodstock slappy


They should have worked Guess Who into the act.


----------



## lpctv

Looked through and didn't see any of these already posted...apologies if somehow I missed them.

In any case, the links below are for 2 more noteworthy ones out of a collection that I personally found funny (your mileage may vary) - still, they're worth a look:

http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/74c3d3c481
http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/fffdcf2675

Note: These videos, along with others by the same author(s), deal with satirizing mature subject matter and contain language or situations some may find questionable, if not (hopefully) outright funny :grin:


----------



## Draconis

The best adaptation of the old "Boot to the Head" skit I have seen to date.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

very cool...


----------



## Richard King

Amazing. I bet it gets hot wearing that elephant suit all day.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Richard King said:


> Amazing. I bet it gets hot wearing that elephant suit all day.


:lol: ... probably does get pretty warm...

seriously though, i was skeptical too... but apparently it is legit... http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/elephantpainting.asp


----------



## Draconis

Some people have WAY too much time on their hands.

Mario Theme Played with RC Car and Bottles
http://www.break.com/index/mario-theme-played-with-rc-car-and-bottles.html


----------



## Draconis

I think that my mind has been permanently damaged. I never knew that *Lord Vader* could sing.

The great part? My wife loves "The Phantom of the Opera" so I got to share the mind warping.

Phantom Vader
http://stupidvideos.com/video/song_dance/Phantom_Vader/#41131


----------



## Richard King

Draconis said:


> Some people have WAY too much time on their hands.
> 
> Mario Theme Played with RC Car and Bottles
> http://www.break.com/index/mario-theme-played-with-rc-car-and-bottles.html


A just slightly more expensive variation on a theme...


----------



## Draconis

Richard King said:


> A just slightly more expensive variation on a theme...


*Slightly* more expensive?


----------



## Steve Mehs

Not funny but sorta neat. 80 years in 39 seconds


----------



## Richard King

I had to. This has to be one of the funniest bits in television.


----------



## Draconis

Richard King said:


> I had to. This has to be one of the funniest bits in television.


Oh man, I remember when that was on TV.


----------



## Richard King

Not really funny, but very interesting and clever....
http://www.boingboing.net/2008/05/09/band-shoots-video-by.html


----------



## Richard King

Any lazy dog lovers? 




Scroll down here: http://dailydachshund.blogspot.com/ for the story.


----------



## machavez00

Richard King said:


> Any lazy dog lovers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scroll down here: http://dailydachshund.blogspot.com/ for the story.


My yorkie needs one of those.


----------



## Richard King

Do you think that your critter would figure out how to load his own ball in the machine? That is what really amazed me about the video. :lol:


----------



## ironwood

The best install I've ever seen. You gotta see this!


----------



## machavez00

Richard King said:


> Do you think that your critter would figure out how to load his own ball in the machine? That is what really amazed me about the video. :lol:


He is very smart. I'm sure he could figure it out


----------



## Draconis

Now this takes some skill.


----------



## tcusta00

Draconis said:


> Now this takes some skill.


Wow, that girl didn't flinch once either! Impressive.


----------



## audiomaster

tcusta00 said:


> Wow, that girl didn't flinch once either! Impressive.


I bet that's the closest she ever let a fat guy get to her while her clothes were coming off!
Does this make him a "smooth operator"?


----------



## Chris Blount

Draconis said:


> Now this takes some skill.


He didn't finish.


----------



## Draconis

Chris Blount said:


> He didn't finish.


!rolling


----------



## BIG_RED13

This is a animal persons video I hope it wasnt used yet


----------



## Richard King

I wish I knew what they were saying...


----------



## smiddy

Richard King said:


> I wish I knew what they were saying...


Interesting!


----------



## Richard King




----------



## machavez00

Love those GasX ads


----------



## Draconis

I have not seen this video posted here and I thought the community would enjoy it, so here you go.

The Diet Coke and Mentos Experiments - The Domino Effect 
http://www.eepybird.com/exp214.html


----------



## audiomaster

Ya gotta have a lot of balls to do this!!


----------



## Chris Blount

Draconis said:


> I have not seen this video posted here and I thought the community would enjoy it, so here you go.
> 
> The Diet Coke and Mentos Experiments - The Domino Effect
> http://www.eepybird.com/exp214.html





audiomaster said:


> Ya gotta have a lot of balls to do this!!


Excellent videos guys. Thanks for posting.


----------



## curt8403

http://nightside.ksl.com/?nid=29&sid=3952507

Paris Hilton's response to John McCain


----------



## Draconis

Some people have WAY too much time on their hands.

Wooden VW Beetle





Toothpick sculpture of San Francisco
http://link.brightcove.com/services/player/bcpid294377113?bctid=1659880038


----------



## Draconis

Tool cool, now why do they not do this today?

1950s Italian Police Motorcycle Drill Team


----------



## curt8403

YouTube - Lightning a *BBQ* with *liquid* *oxygen*

funny


----------



## Richard King

curt8403 said:


> YouTube - Lightning a *BBQ* with *liquid* *oxygen*
> 
> funny


I think we are witnessing a future Darwin Award recipient.  Besides, it's probably safer to light a fire with a satellite dish.


----------



## curt8403

Richard King said:


> I think we are witnessing a future Darwin Award recipient.  Besides, it's probably safer to light a fire with a satellite dish.


he don't do dat no mo, the fire department said it is high explosives, and don't go dere bro. so he quit.


----------



## Dad61

Solenoid Symphany


----------



## Dad61

Now this is funny!!!!!!!!! If your sensitive to political humor...DON'T LOOK!!!!


----------



## audiomaster

Draconis said:


> Tool cool, now why do they not do this today?
> 
> 1950s Italian Police Motorcycle Drill Team


Because the sponsors ran out of free donuts?


----------



## audiomaster

Dad61 said:


> Solenoid Symphany


Ok now that we've "life cycle" tested the solenoids.....


----------



## audiomaster

curt8403 said:


> YouTube - Lightning a *BBQ* with *liquid* *oxygen*
> 
> funny


There will be a short delay serving dinner unless you like your burgers very well done!


----------



## curt8403

audiomaster said:


> There will be a short delay serving dinner unless you like your burgers very well done!


the delay, from the time that a cigarette was tossed on the brickets, to the time that the grill was ready to cook hamburgers was 30 seconds, and that included the time to pour the LOX on. 
plus the grill was squeeky clean after the LOX


----------



## audiomaster

audiomaster said:


> Ya gotta have a lot of balls to do this!!


This is actually a working model of the US economic system. The marbles represent stocks and investment banks! The tracks represent the Federal Reserve trying to control the economy!
It's actually very accurate and current! Especially at the end where everything winds up at the bottom!:nono2:


----------



## Richard King

I never knew:


----------



## Draconis

Exactly what you need to know about the 2009 DTV transition.

http://www.hulu.com/watch/36608/talkshow-with-spike-feresten-cable-psa


----------



## Canis Lupus

I have no idea why, but this just cracks me up

http://www.hulu.com/watch/37753/saturday-night-live-mark-wahlberg-talks-to-animals


----------



## audiomaster

http://sendables.jibjab.com/sendables/1191/time_for_some_campaignin


----------



## machavez00

Here is the latest from my barking rats.


----------



## dennis95

Hi there,

Nice post.Very funny videos.


----------



## nicktripp

First, you need the backstory of this video...

Apparently, this sorority pledge wanted to make a hallway appear that it had snow in it, so she decided to use a fire extinguisher (this is something that her dad has successfully done in the past). Instead of there just being a "little poof", the entire hallway filled with chemicals that caused the fire alarm to go off in the middle of the night during finals week.

Now this is her in the car upset that everyone at Alpha Chi (the sorority she wants to be in and presumably those who live where the fire alarm went off) hates her. She explains how she isn't a bad person and it was just an accident.

She's fast becoming an Internet celebrity, thanks to this little gem:






:crying_sa


----------



## machavez00

dennis95 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Nice post.Very funny videos.


:welcome_s


----------



## Richard King

nicktripp said:


> First, you need the backstory of this video...
> 
> Apparently, this sorority pledge wanted to make a hallway appear that it had snow in it, so she decided to use a fire extinguisher (this is something that her dad has successfully done in the past). Instead of there just being a "little poof", the entire hallway filled with chemicals that caused the fire alarm to go off in the middle of the night during finals week.
> 
> Now this is her in the car upset that everyone at Alpha Chi (the sorority she wants to be in and presumably those who live where the fire alarm went off) hates her. She explains how she isn't a bad person and it was just an accident.
> 
> She's fast becoming an Internet celebrity, thanks to this little gem:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :crying_sa


Time for a little double secret probation. :lol:


----------



## Richard King

I got Rhythm....


----------



## Richard King

Another One Bites the Dust.


----------



## Draconis

Richard King said:


> I got Rhythm....





Richard King said:


> Another One Bites the Dust.


Those are for the birds.


----------



## Richard King

Hey, there's a audience for everything.


----------



## Richard King




----------



## Rockaway1836

The year in review.


----------



## Draconis

Richard King said:


>


Pity they removed the audio feed.




Rockaway1836 said:


> The year in review.


Already posted this, with interest. 

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=148921


----------



## Richard King

Draconis said:


> Pity they removed the audio feed.


Amazing. I tell you the music industry is simply going to do themselves in eventually with this kind of stupid actions.


----------



## Draconis

Richard King said:


> Amazing. I tell you the music industry is simply going to do themselves in eventually with this kind of stupid actions.


No argument here.


----------



## Rockaway1836

Draconis said:


> Pity they removed the audio feed.
> 
> Already posted this, with interest.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=148921


Damn, I missed that. Just checked the videos not the other section before posting. ( my bad) I agree, it's a shame they took it down.


----------



## Draconis

Not exactly "funny" (and not in English) but I enjoyed this series.

There She Is!!


----------



## Draconis

Just in time for Valentines day.

http://sendables.jibjab.com/view/Gmn1dkvmjU8JLJpD


----------



## Rockaway1836

A friend just sent this to me. I am not a Sony basher, but this is funny. Keep an eye on the crawl as well.

http://www.theonion.com/content/video/sony_releases_new_stupid_piece_of?utm_source=EMTF_Onion


----------



## Chris Blount

Rockaway1836 said:


> A friend just sent this to me. I am not a Sony basher, but this is funny. Keep an eye on the crawl as well.
> 
> http://www.theonion.com/content/video/sony_releases_new_stupid_piece_of?utm_source=EMTF_Onion


LOL! That's great!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

It took me 10 minutes to stop laughing on this one....geez....:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

!rolling !rolling !rolling


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

It gets funnier everytime you watch it... I'm up to #3... :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001

AirRocker said:


> It gets funnier everytime you watch it... I'm up to #3... :lol:


My side still hurts....:lol:


----------



## Chris Blount

AirRocker said:


> It gets funnier everytime you watch it... I'm up to #3... :lol:


Me too! Time for #4 to read the crawl.


----------



## Canis Lupus

hahahahahahaahah! that's awesome. Chris - I'm reloading for the crawl-reads myself :lol::lol:


----------



## Draconis

Rockaway1836 said:


> A friend just sent this to me. I am not a Sony basher, but this is funny. Keep an eye on the crawl as well.
> 
> http://www.theonion.com/content/video/sony_releases_new_stupid_piece_of?utm_source=EMTF_Onion


:lol:


----------



## Richard King

Sweet Georgia Brown.
http://videos.komando.com/2009/01/27/sweet-georgia-brown/


----------



## Draconis

Female Drivers Compilation.


----------



## Draconis

Richard King said:


> Sweet Georgia Brown.
> http://videos.komando.com/2009/01/27/sweet-georgia-brown/


I guess music is where you find it.


----------



## Richard King

Draconis said:


> I guess music is where you find it.


It's better than a drum machine.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Draconis said:


> Female Drivers Compilation.


Even my wife had to laugh out loud at that one...


----------



## OldAnalogGuy

Hope this hasn't been posted before, but I always grin every time I see it.....


----------



## OldAnalogGuy

Not a video, but an audio. One of my favorites.

http://search.everyzing.com/viewMedia.jsp?dedupe=1&index=8&num=10&col=en-all-public-ep&e=19380472&s=PZSID_pod0_0_0_0009;Phone+Taps%3A+Elvis+%26+The+Morning+Zoo&start=0&channelTitle=bathroom&expand=true&match=query,channel&bc=114,84&filter=0


----------



## Draconis

OldAnalogGuy said:


> Hope this hasn't been posted before, but I always grin every time I see it.....


That's a old classic


----------



## Draconis

Glad I do not need these.


----------



## Richard King

For the youngsters here, the song is called Apache and was a number two instrumental hit in the US in 1961, but not by these guys. :lol:


----------



## Draconis

Richard King said:


> For the youngsters here, the song is called Apache and was a number two instrumental hit in the US in 1961, but not by these guys. :lol:


I think I just got whiplash from the Wayback machine. :lol:


----------



## Nick

Quitting Time


----------



## Draconis

An old classic.

Monkey see, Monkey Doo?


----------



## Richard King

Wow...


----------



## Richard King

If I were this weatherman I would change my name.


----------



## Draconis

Pole dancing bear?


----------



## Draconis

Richard King said:


> Wow...


Now THAT take some talent.


Richard King said:


> If I were this weatherman I would change my name.


Uhhh... Yeah. :eek2:


----------



## Richard King

Draconis said:


> Pole dancing bear?


He's got rhythm


----------



## machavez00

Don't know if this has been posted yet.
http://www.maniacworld.com/bird-loves-ray-charles.html


----------



## vankai

Sound engineering at its finest

http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=2539741

seems like a typical street performance until you get about 2 minutes in.


----------



## Retrovirus

Where do you guys find your vids!?


----------



## Richard King

Watch this one first.... 




Then this one:




I got boogers all over my screen laughing. :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Richard King said:


> Watch this one first....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got boogers all over my screen laughing. :lol:


Hilarious....glad I didn't eat dinner yet.


----------



## Draconis

Richard King said:


> Watch this one first....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got boogers all over my screen laughing. :lol:


Ewww.......

:lol:


----------



## Draconis

machavez00 said:


> Don't know if this has been posted yet.
> http://www.maniacworld.com/bird-loves-ray-charles.html


Has better rhythm than my bear did.


----------



## Richard King




----------



## Draconis

Lost and found


----------



## Richard King

:lol: Great sound effects and visuals, the little devils.


----------



## Richard King

Any songwriters here???


----------



## Shades228




----------



## dave29

Shades228 said:


>


That's a pretty good one, wasn't expecting that.


----------



## Draconis

Oh man, now this one is bad.


----------



## Draconis

For you Star Trek fans.


----------



## audiomaster

Chris Blount said:


> This guy is incredible! 6 shots, reload, and 6 more shots in 2.99 seconds!
> 
> I just hope he doesn't have anger issues!


----------



## Richard King




----------



## Draconis

Richard King said:


>


You do realize that you have forever changed how I will hear that song.

Here, how you DON'T wash the car.

http://www.todaysbigthing.com/2009/08/06


----------



## Richard King

The things you have to do for a drink of water... :lol:
http://www.break.com/index/dumb-cat-cant-figure-out-how-to-drink.html
Obviously he wanted his water filtered.


----------



## Draconis

Richard King said:


> The things you have to do for a drink of water... :lol:
> http://www.break.com/index/dumb-cat-cant-figure-out-how-to-drink.html
> Obviously he wanted his water filtered.


!rolling

Not too bright is he?


----------



## audiomaster




----------



## Herdfan

Buddy who sent this to me said they played it at his church.


----------



## Richard King

I just had this sent to me. I guess he is 90 years old and they have been married 62 years.


----------



## redsoxfan26




----------



## Richard King

I think the humor in that one was way too sophisticated for me.  









:lol:


----------



## EVAC41

Rockaway1836 said:


> A friend just sent this to me. I am not a Sony basher, but this is funny. Keep an eye on the crawl as well.
> 
> http://www.theonion.com/content/video/sony_releases_new_stupid_piece_of?utm_source=EMTF_Onion


OMG!! I was ROLFL !rolling


----------



## dbconsultant

This is an actual product that was given out at some of the Lake Elsinore Storm baseball games. We haven't used ours yet so can't attest to its effectiveness.


----------



## DCSholtis

This is what happens when you go accidentally go for an order of McNuggets.


----------



## Nick

DCSholtis said:


> This is what happens when you go accidentally go for an order of McNuggets.


I don't see anything funny about the clip. Those 'common taters' are idiots. The player was obviously painfully hurt in a way that most of us here can relate. Watch it again with your audio muted and see if you still think it's funny.

Is a football player laid out on the field with a possible concussion funny to you? Is a baseball player hit with a high inside fastball something to laugh about?

Why you thought a soccer player taking a hit in the 'nads was humorous and posted it for our _amusement_ make me wonder about you. :nono2:


----------



## audiomaster




----------



## Draconis

What people will do for that last beer.








audiomaster said:


>


Guess she was gas-powered. :lol:


----------



## machavez00

YouTube embedding has been enabled.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2296329#post2296329


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Put Santa down at their level for the next video.


----------



## Nick

[hulu]113214[/hulu] 

If hulu imbeds not yet enabled, please use link below.

http://www.hulu.com/watch/113214/saturday-night-live-ladies-bowling


----------



## machavez00

Greg Alsobrook said:


> Put Santa down at their level for the next video.


He wouldn't last long, besides "saxy santa" is my mom's.


----------



## DCSholtis

This is what happens the day after Thanksgiving and there is no turkey left.....

http://heymanhustle.craveonline.com...ideo_title=no-leftovers-for-the-angry-grandpa

(Yeah I know I'm a bit late in posting this one...)


----------



## Richard King

That's not even close to funny. That's a look into sickness.


----------



## dbconsultant

Richard King said:


> That's not even close to funny. That's a look into sickness.


+1

I hope this was just a set-up and not reality.


----------



## Richard King




----------



## Chris Blount




----------



## Phil T




----------



## Richard King




----------



## Draconis

JibJab released the "Year in Review" for 2009, enjoy.

http://sendables.jibjab.com/originals/never_a_year_like_09?cmpid=1263


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

Just saw this today... the 100 best 'fails' of 2009.






Several that make you say "ouch", some that make you say "what were they thinking". A few "Oh damn" moments as well.

Among the "highlights", the forklifts at 1:55 and the fireworks at 4:09. Oh, and at 5:03 "This is how NOT to fire a gun"


----------



## machavez00

Too funny. Check the guy a 2:26!


----------



## BubblePuppy

machavez00 said:


> Too funny. Check the guy a 2:26!


As someone commented on this video:


> This is the cheapest attempt at a viral product marketing I've seen in a while..


It is funny..a bit obvious and predictable though.


----------



## Phil T

This may not be funny but it has got to be the most low budget, yet catchy commercial I have seen.


----------



## Draconis

The Muppets: Beaker's Ballad


----------



## Richard King




----------



## Richard King

Spring finally returns to Minnesota....


----------



## Richard King

Several years ago, Rockwell International decided to get into the
heavy duty transmission business.

We were getting ready to tape our first introduction video. As a
warm up, the professional narrator began what has become a legend
within the training industry.

This man should have won an Academy Award for his stellar performance.
Now remember this is strictly off the cuff -- nothing is written down.
I think you will enjoy this once in a lifetime performance from this
gentleman.


----------



## Nick

That is hilarious -- technological double-talk taken to a whole nuther level! 

When I taught basic electronic theory to young Air Force recruits back in the day, I probably came across like that to my students. :lol:


----------



## Richard King

He absolutely has to be credible, he's wearing a white lab coat.


----------



## Draconis

Too cute.


----------



## B Newt

Poor pup! Look at the cats look of satisfaction on his face.


----------



## almachus

One of the funniest cat videos I've come across yet. Definitely worth your time.


----------



## almachus

By far the best video of a cat playing catch.


----------



## Nick

From the dept. of "Boy, Was THAT Close!", comes this short video compilation of amazingly close calls - check it out!

http://www.flixxy.com/lucky-day.htm


----------



## Richard King

Please ignore the final name on the credits at the end.


----------



## Nick

Well, we come into this world naked, and it looks like 94 year old Billy Mure is going out naked. I''ve heard that Florida is sometimes referred to as 'God's waiting room', but it's obvious Billy isn't waiting for anyone. 

You go, Billy! :joy:

You, too, Richard. :feelbette


----------



## Richard King

Nick said:


> Well, we come into this world naked, and it looks like 94 year old Billy Mure is going out naked. I''ve heard that Florida is sometimes referred to as 'God's waiting room', but it's obvious Billy isn't waiting for anyone.
> 
> You go, Billy! :joy:
> 
> You, too, Richard. :feelbette


I may have posted this before, but, here's a video I shot of Billy at his 93rd birthday party. He's still going strong and we are working on another song (a kid's song) at the moment. It should be done next week.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Richard King said:


>


One of my all-time favories!

Thanks for both sharing and reminding me Richard.


----------



## Richard King

Autotune turned me into a star.....


----------



## matt

Some folks think I'm sharp or flat, but the key of R just sounds like that!


----------



## audiomaster

http://www.wimp.com/peopleawesome/


----------



## mikerulez101




----------



## matt

mikerulez101 said:


>


I watched 8 seconds of that, and I want them back please.


----------



## Chris Blount

A little Christmas Cheer.

[YOUTUBEHD]8-0WVfj76bo[/YOUTUBEHD]


----------



## audiomaster

Merry Christmas to all and to all a Good Night!


----------



## Nick

http://www.flixxy.com/my-blackberry-is-not-working.htm


----------



## DP-Film

I found these two really funny commercials on youtube for a local competition at my University.

If you liked the house spoof of the old Mean Joe Greene Commercial I think you will enjoy the second one a lot


----------



## Nick

Not humorous, but entertaining -- a fresh new idea in interactive YT advertising

http://www.youtube.com/desperados


----------



## machavez00

Is this real? 
[YOUTUBEHD]53uSiTbVDVc?hd=1[/YOUTUBEHD]


----------



## machavez00

I know many of you have seen this one. it's priceless.


----------



## Draconis

I REALLY needed a laugh this morning.

Jedi Kittens Strike Back


----------



## Laxguy

Just happened across this after a link to Seven from a friends's post on FB. Odd!


----------



## Nick

An industrious Connecticut state worker made a surprise cameo appearence on WTIC's morning newscast Thursday. As the traffic reporter was set to update viewers on commuting conditions, a state worker started to meticulously clean a highway traffic camera.

http://www.mediabistro.com/tvspy/video-worker-invades-wtics-traffic-camera_b48991


----------



## turnbjr




----------

